# Anyone using joomla



## kdthomas (Apr 4, 2015)

for their website? If I jump out there I want to be a photographer shooting pictures, not a web developer debugging 12000 lines of JavaScript that I didn't write, at 2:30 am, when I need to be on location at 6am, and need to pick up that circular saw by 10am from the pawn shop, that I had to hock for gas money.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 4, 2015)

smugmug pro here. 
$30 a month, which certainly isnt the cheapest site, but its easy to work with and you can do print sales right from the webpage with prices easy to set.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2015)

Just another lame Wordpress user here.  Yes, there's a lot of Java & CSS that I _could_ modify, but it works well enough 'out of the box'...


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 5, 2015)

Smugmug here.


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 5, 2015)

Well I already got my domain earlier this year ... I may need to make a decision whether to host it all or do the smugmug thing. SM does sound/look attractive though


----------

